# Dbol log



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

Ukanabolic sent me 100 tabs to log for them.  They should be here today or tomorrow.  
   With my job some times I will not be able to log but I will have all my information saved and update it as soon at I get Internet.

   As of today I am 175 lbs


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 26, 2015)

Package just came in today.   I will be starting tomorrow.  Running 40mg a day for 29 days


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

Took dbol at
0600
0930
1300
1700

Worked sholders today hade to cut it short as I had to take care of my son.



Blood pressure  (PB) and weight before my workout and then pb after


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

Meal was 
1.  Rokey road pancakes and a drink from my juicer
2.  2 pb sandwichs almond milk
3.  Shake 2 scoops 50g protein 
4.  3 tuna sandwichs
5.  Pork loin with another juicer drink.

Didn't get to 6 yet eating 5. Now


----------



## ukanabolic (Feb 28, 2015)

Great log,thanks!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

Today will be 
0900
1300
1700
2100

So far I had swia fish a protein drink (1 scoop 20g)
A pb sandwichs
Leaving for the gym soon will post work out doing chest and maybe back and tri's. 

    Wife and son left till tomorrow out of town so gonna do a guys night see about getting in trouble and act like I'm  30 again.  To heck with the twenties it takes to much to recover if I act like that


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

Today's workout some didn't match up with the equipment I used So i took a pic of each one I used



My workout was fallowed by 2 scoops of carnavor protein 25g each


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 28, 2015)

I only chest and only my upper back today.  I pulled a muscle in my lower back sunday doing dead lifts but It will be alright


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

Today was a wasted day.  I over did it last night.  I didn't even ear much today.  A bad day for sure


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 2, 2015)

Took them at
0600
1000
Will be at 1400 and 1800 

Meal 1 about 0515
Somw leftnover beef sausages and a juicer drink
Cucumber, green apple, asparagus, ginger, carrots, 2 plumbs, and spinach 

Gym. 
   Ore workout test.




  Post workout test



Came home 2 scoops of carnavor 50 g protein. Dealing with a muscle spasm in my one leg. It will be alright


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 3, 2015)

Today wasn't a good workout at all.  I couldn't go to sleep last night even after taking 200 mg of 5-htp and an hour later 6 mg melinitoni.  So at 0345 I said fuck it and went to the gym.

   I didn't eat before hand but had a pro 50 shake after

1 dbol at 0400
The rest will be. 0800, 1200, 1600


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice log. I like the posting of the BP numbers. 

BTW, mines about the same as yours.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

That jefit is the exact program I have been using for several years now.  Great app for logging your training.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 3, 2015)

I also take this medication called Vyvanse.  It's a stimulate that helps me focus also brings my bp up a bit


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey chaotic how tall are you brother?


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 3, 2015)

40 years old. 5'6"


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 4, 2015)

Last night I logged on with my computer and noticed how big the pictures were so I'm gonna start turning them down then.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 4, 2015)

Started dbol at. 
0630
1030
1430
1830

Breakfast bar hit the gym the. Had 2 scoops of protein 
Then a tuna pack
Then a taco stacker with mixed beef and ground turkey breast


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

I am going to start hitting my legs more 2-3 times a week.  Today I have to say I enjoyed legs for the first time ever.



I am only going to post blood pressure and weight once a week now.

 Dbol was
0800
1200
1600
2000

Diet meal 1 pb
2 protein shake 50 g
3 shrimp and crab meat stew
4 pb again. (Have to restock soon)
5 lamb meat chilli with red and white beans

Undecided for 6


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

Today I didn't take any pw or my Vyvanse.  It was a wake up eat a bowl of oatmeal with a cup of coffee with fox and friends.  An hour later I was at the gym.  I did notice some exrtra power.  It felt good.  I ended up cutting it a little short because I got a call to go to a job.  I have to repack make sure I have what I need



   On the same note I will not ne able to post while I'm away.  More then likely this sight will ne blocked.  But I will keep notes and update when I get back on land.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't updated this log in almost two weeks and don't want y'all to think I forgot about it.  The job I'm on they don't let us use there yifi and were luck to catch a computer that isn't locked down.  I should be on land next week if we don't have anymore problems.  But I am keeping day to day notes on my workout and will upload them when I get home.


----------



## ukanabolic (Mar 21, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I haven't updated this log in almost two weeks and don't want y'all to think I forgot about it.  The job I'm on they don't let us use there yifi and were luck to catch a computer that isn't locked down.  I should be on land next week if we don't have anymore problems.  But I am keeping day to day notes on my workout and will upload them when I get home.



How is the Dbol? you are atisfied?


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> View attachment 19977View attachment 19978


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)

On the 22nd and 23rd we ran casing.  Once we start we don't stop for nothing.  So my diet wasn't as good those 2 days


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)

My final weight is 178.5. This is the second time I have taken Dbol the last time I built my way up from 10mg a day to 40 kg a day then. Back down to 10 mg a day.  Then I got up to 197 lbs but lost it all since most of it was water weight.  after the cycle was over my this time I look like.



It seems more like I cut up more this time and didn't blowup like a baloon


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow usually when I run dbol I put on atleast 10-20 lbs but I generally would've ran high dose test and deca as well. It seems you didn't gain really anything from it. That being said you do look a little leaner and dbol usually puts a lot of water weight on you so Idk. I always get a moon face but run higher doses than that


----------



## Franks21 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

Not trying to be mean or any thing but you need to up your food bro to gain good on d ball
Your food intake is way to low and that is why not much gain


----------

